# lately, it just fades away



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

Over the last month or so, I've noticed periods of time where I forget I have DP/DR. I just feel completely normal. It can randomly last anywhere from 5 minutes to an hour. I just get distracted with sometime else and it fades away. But then I remember it and it comes back.

Now, I've had chronic DP/DR for about 6 months now, without being able to distract myself at all. Could this change be a sign that it's beginning to pass? It feels not unlike a fever breaking at times.

Just so you know, I've been taking Welbutrin (without a single side effect, oddly enough) for two months, and Abilify for a few weeks. My doctor thinks my problem is chemically based, because it's been cyclic. A few "good" days, followed by a few "bad" days, and I could never control the feelings. And before the feeling set in, I was experiencing extreme mood swings...


----------



## shaunoc1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Mareegirl -
Just to let you know that yes, that is a very good sign!
I had chronic DP for over 6 months, and it was only then that I started to feel a bit better for 5/10 mins at a time. (I was on meds, also watching my diet, stress levels etc very carefully). And here I am, 6 months later, completely recovered, not a trace of DP!

So yeah, hang in there, stick it out and you'll be completely better very soon.

Shaun


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my dp/dr from panic attacks and anxiety, and what you're experiencing is pretty much what I experience. What helped me greatly is making a note of the times that I feel better and what I was doing. This serves as "proof" to me that I can do something about it, which in and of itself makes me less anxious about it, besides giving me an idea of what makes it go away. When it comes back, you know what makes it go away, and then you don't really get it that bad!

I would go to your doctor with your observations, though. Are you seeing just your general practitioner, or a psychiatrist? A psychiatrist might be more experienced in telling whether or not this is anxiety that can be coped with without medication or a chemical imbalance. I see a psychiatrist and she never recommended medication and I got rid of my dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Mareegirl said:


> Over the last month or so, I've noticed periods of time where I forget I have DP/DR. I just feel completely normal. It can randomly last anywhere from 5 minutes to an hour. I just get distracted with sometime else and it fades away. But then I remember it and it comes back.
> 
> Now, I've had chronic DP/DR for about 6 months now, without being able to distract myself at all. Could this change be a sign that it's beginning to pass? It feels not unlike a fever breaking at times.
> 
> Just so you know, I've been taking Welbutrin (without a single side effect, oddly enough) for two months, and Abilify for a few weeks. My doctor thinks my problem is chemically based, because it's been cyclic. A few "good" days, followed by a few "bad" days, and I could never control the feelings. And before the feeling set in, I was experiencing extreme mood swings...


I am on wellbutrin without any side effects but it does nothing for my dp


----------



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

To be blunt, I was put on welbutrin to keep myself from suiciding. It's kept me from feeling hopeless.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Lunar Lander said:


> I got my dp/dr from panic attacks and anxiety, and what you're experiencing is pretty much what I experience. What helped me greatly is making a note of the times that I feel better and what I was doing. This serves as "proof" to me that I can do something about it, which in and of itself makes me less anxious about it, besides giving me an idea of what makes it go away. When it comes back, you know what makes it go away, and then you don't really get it that bad!
> 
> I would go to your doctor with your observations, though. Are you seeing just your general practitioner, or a psychiatrist? A psychiatrist might be more experienced in telling whether or not this is anxiety that can be coped with without medication or a chemical imbalance. I see a psychiatrist and she never recommended medication and I got rid of my dp/dr.


That is where I am afraid of. The fact that you can't do anything about it. Like a longtime sufferer told me once: you can't think this away.

It feels like my head does not wake up. not only anxiety. It can't be that simple. That makes me hopeless. 10 years of this shit. I did think everyway I could, but only my current meds does some real against this condition, and not only fights the depression. There is something fysiological about this, it has to be.

The fact that sleep does influence it, does prove that it is not only psychological.

I also have more dp/dr if I move my arms or something. If I wash my hands etcetera. Does anyone have this too?


----------



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

wilter said:


> That is where I am afraid of. The fact that you can't do anything about it. Like a longtime sufferer told me once: you can't think this away.
> 
> It feels like my head does not wake up. not only anxiety. It can't be that simple. That makes me hopeless. 10 years of this shit. I did think everyway I could, but only my current meds does some real against this condition, and not only fights the depression. There is something fysiological about this, it has to be.
> 
> ...


I agree. I really think there is something chemical about DP. Something goes off, and it could be any number of things. And your choice is it wait till it balances on its own, or take medication.


----------



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

Doublepost. Sorry.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

That is excellent news. In my own experience (I am DR/DP free for seven years) and it does just fade away. It's a slow process. There are a few people who say that their DR/DP disappeared overnight, but I am extremely dubious. It's like saying that the grief over a lost relative disappears overnight. Not likely.

But keep at it, whatever you are doing. And one day you will, like myself and many others, wake up and realise that you haven't even thought about it for months.

DR/DP - finished and done. And good-f*****g-ridance to it.!


----------

